# Youtubers In ELLE MAgazine!



## couturesista (Jul 8, 2009)

I was just reading through my July issue of Elle, and looky looky who I spotted, Panacea81, AllThatGlitters and Xsparkage! Elle did a write up on the beauty videos that are taking over youtube, Congrats to the ladies! and a big shout out to all the other youtube ladies!


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 8, 2009)

Some of them are in Seventeen magazine at the moment too.


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 8, 2009)

I heard about that too, good for them


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 8, 2009)

Wow that is very cool and great exposure for them.


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks for reminding me! I'll have to go to the library tomorrow and look at back issues of both Elle and Seventeen.


----------

